# My little PopTart



## Dashie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi from florida! When I got poptart, he/she was around 3 months so we figured that we would make her birthday July 4th. Poptart is a Dutch Mini Rex cross. over the last month, Poptart has become very loving and use to me. and I am so happy for that, but since this my first bun, i needed alot of help from you guys c: with 2 days till his 4 months mark, there is much more updates to come!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2013)

She is so cute! Her markings are REALLY close to my buns markings, only mine is black! 
I just want to squeeze Poptart! LOL 

Enjoy your little bun bun!


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 2, 2013)

PopTart is so adorable, I too, just want to hug her & squeeze her & cuddle her! lol She is just too cute!!!!! Also, love her name, PopTart! Nice to have you both! I, too am relatively new to bunnies with my Faith & Hope, Jersey wooly does being my first buns! I've learned allot from our wonderful members here. Hope you & PopTart will make yourself at home here at RO. :inlove::happyrabbit:


----------



## BunnySilver (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww he is so cute! I love his color and he is just plain adorable!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2013)

:inlove:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 18, 2013)

Aw Poptart is the cutest bunny ever!  &#9829;


----------



## Dashie (Jul 12, 2014)

I know it's been awhile. I lost internet for a while. But I wanted to let you guys know how BIG and loveable poptart has gotten!
He is so spoiled. He loves laying on me or on the floor, annoying my cat Nala and just bouncing around!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, he has grown so much, and what a cutie


----------



## Dashie (Jul 13, 2014)

Indeed he is such a lovable thing.


----------



## pani (Jul 14, 2014)

What a sweet little bun! He's such a cutie.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh he has gotten so big! But still so cute! So precious


----------

